
California island offers $130,000 for new lighthouse keepers - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/san-francisco-lighthouse-job/index.html
======
LinuxBender
Run some sea cables for high speed internet and I would consider it.

------
ertertsdgd
I would retrofit in a laser

